# Electric blue ram with blonde streak



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

The newest addition to my family and our community, I got him from Big Als in newmarket.

He is an electric blue ram with a blonde streak 

His girlfriend is the golden ram, she seems to like him alot, she follows him around  Hope they pair up.

His name is Clubsoda and hers is Jas


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice fishy. BTW, how much did you paid for the Electric Blue Ram?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Very nice fishy. BTW, how much did you paid for the Electric Blue Ram?


15 bucks, 6$ for the golden


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Holidays said:


> 15 bucks, 6$ for the golden


That is not a bad deal and hopefully they will breed for you


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah..the deal is not bad but not great, reg price is 20, its on weekly sale for 15, he looks the nicest out of the bunch. he stood out with his blonde streak. He was quite aggressive with the other males in the als' tank, but he is actually mellow to his gf. 

They're kind of juveniles do you think they're ready to breed? they're about 2 inches.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Dang...electric blue ram at oakville ba for 9.99, oakville seems to be offering good price.

btw the pic on the weekly flyer looks like my fish 

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Oakville.html?reloaded=true


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I have had my home raised Rams spawn at an inch, So I am sure with good feeding the female will produce eggs and go into spawning mode. Nice fish .


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Dang...electric blue ram at oakville ba for 9.99, oakville seems to be offering good price.
> 
> btw the pic on the weekly flyer looks like my fish
> 
> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Oakville.html?reloaded=true


Great deal on the EBR and they also have a 25% off on all live stocks too


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> I have had my home raised Rams spawn at an inch, So I am sure with good feeding the female will produce eggs and go into spawning mode. Nice fish .


nice did you raise the babies? is the male pic in your avatar?



dl88dl said:


> Great deal on the EBR and they also have a 25% off on all live stocks too


Ya, last week it was 3 khulis for 1.99 now EBR for 9.99.


----------

